# Preventing Chainsuck damage to an Orca



## csteeds (Apr 11, 2006)

Are any of you guys using the chain devices (third eye, deda dog fang, etc) on your orcas to prevent damage to chainstays?


----------



## unobtainium (Feb 28, 2005)

There is a BB lug that is in the way of a protective chain device that was conformed by my LBS. On my 04 Orca there is a rather thick layer of clearcoat on the chainstays. I added one of those clear vinyl self adhesive chainstay protectors and also small pieces on the headtube where the shift cables touch it.


----------



## crisbay (Apr 9, 2006)

csteeds said:


> Are any of you guys using the chain devices (third eye, deda dog fang, etc) on your orcas to prevent damage to chainstays?


At one point I wanted to install deda dog fang but the area where this unit is supposed to be attached is the reinforced and expanded bottom section of the seat tube that connects to the bottom bracket and which makes the 31.8 mm clamp too small. 

I also got a self adhesive viny that came with the frame, purposely for the chainstay's protection.


----------



## Golfster (May 13, 2010)

I realize this is an old thread, but likely an old problem that continues for those of us who would prefer NOT to suffer the damage (aesthetic or worse) of chain drop and the unsightly effects on the frame whether it be at the chain stay or BB area. 

My bike came with two small metalic plate that appear to be stuck to the frame by way of some type of adhesive. The problem is, they are not located where the chain mars the frame. Other than moving these little frame protectors, is there some solution that can be placed in the area of vulnerability while keeping the two plates where they are? The area I'm referencing is the area behind the crank.

Your feedback and tips are appreciated in advance.

~Golfster


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

Put some automotive clear bra material on top of the chain stay.


----------



## estebanjs (Jul 22, 2006)

Thanks!


----------

